# Wiggins ready to excel at both ends of the floor for Wolves



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Unlike baldness or musical intuition, some traits or talents don’t skip a generation. In Timberwolves rookie Andrew Wiggins’ family, there apparently are few recessive genes.
> 
> From a father who played basketball professionally across North America and Europe for two decades and a mother who won two Olympic track silver medals, there’s much in both mind and body that has been handed down.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/sports/wolves/280603642.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't wait to watch this kid's career play itself out. Seems to be one of those low floor/high ceiling players.


----------

